# force est de



## Sefora112

hola todos,

queria saber si existia una expresion equivalente a "force est de constater"

muchas gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

significa algo como
cabe constatar
hace falta constatar
no puede evitarse constatar
es obvio que ..


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir: forzoso es comprobar


----------



## Sefora112

muchas gracias


----------



## sebagude

Je vous demande de l'aide pour traduire "Force nous est de reconnaître"
Ceci c'est le contexte:
"Quoi qu'il en soit, le recours à la noción d'auditoire universel de droit dans les circonstances et le contexte décrits plues hauts, nous entraînant dans un cercle, force nous est de reconnaître l'insuffisance de la première réponse..."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Cuidado al transcribir el texto .


sebagude said:


> "Quoi qu'il en soit, le recours à la noción  notion d'auditoire universel de droit dans les circonstances et le contexte décrits plues  plus hauts haut, nous entraînant dans un cercle, force nous est de reconnaître l'insuffisance de la première réponse..."



- ... a la fuerza tenemos que reconocer
- .... estamos obligados a reconocer

Espera mas respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Además de las propuestas de Martine se puede traducir por:
*forzoso nos es reconocer* pero, en este caso, muchas veces desaparece el pronombre y se reduce a: *forzoso es reconocer*. El "nos" que aparece en el miembro de frase anterior (*nous* entraînant) permite evitar toda ambiguedad.
Un saludo


----------



## General

Force est donc de constater que les femmes se sont imposées dans la vie politique
la traduccion al español de la frase en frances sería:
Forzoso es por tanto constatar que las mujeres se han impuesto en la vida política.


----------



## Choumex

*Tengo/tenemos que constatar que* sonne mieux à mon goût.


----------



## esteban

Otra opción:

force (nous) est de reconnaître <=> no (nos) queda sino reconocer

esteban


----------



## Anbla

Este sería mi inteno final:
De esta manera, no nos queda sino reconocer que, es tan posible que los dos campos se superpongan sin recubrirse completamente como  que  la sociolingüística sea una rama particularmente desarrollada de la etnolingüística.
¿qué les parece? ¿alguna recomendación? Gracias de nuevo


----------



## chlapec

Yo simplificaría: debemos, por tanto, admitir, bien que ambos campos ..., o bien que la...


----------



## malilú

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola buenas tardes,

Estoy traduciendo un artículo referente al atentado del 11M y no sé muy bien como traducir al español esta expresión: "force aujourd'hui".

Aquí os lo escribo en el contexto: "Pour les Européens, *force aujourd'hui* est d'admettre que la menace s'est rapprochée."

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Pinairun

_Force est de_ se traduit par : Il est nécessaire, il est évident ... bref, tout ce qui comporte une notion d'obligation ou d'évidence.
_Nous sommes obligés de nous rendre à l'évidence..._


----------



## jprr

Hola:
..., hoy no queda más que ...


----------



## oleandre

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos​
Queridos amigos podrías ayudarme a traducir la siguiente frase:

« *Force m’est de constater* que j’ai eu tort de lui accorder ma confiance »

A todos, de antemano, gracias. 

Oleandre


----------



## galizano

Bonsoir

Une suggestion que tu prendras avec des pincettes; les natifs te feront probablement d'autres propositions. 
"Me veo obligado a constatar.


----------



## oleandre

galizano said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Une suggestion que tu prendras avec des pincettes; les natifs te feront probablement d'autres propositions.
> "Me veo obligado a constatar.



  Très cher, je crois que je laisserai de côté  « les pincettes »   et te féliciterais pour ta belle traduction que bien sûr je garde.

Oleandre.


----------



## chlapec

Sin poner en cuestión la posibilidad de traducir literalmente constater, yo en este contexto creo que resultaría más natural expresarlo en español de la siguiente manera: "*Tengo que admitir*..."


----------



## oleandre

chlapec said:


> Sin poner en cuestión la posibilidad de traducir literalmente constater, yo en este contexto creo que resultaría más natural expresarlo en español de la siguiente manera: "*Tengo que admitir*..."



Aahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! Si, que suena bien,  que difícil me lo vais a poner.
Más, me encantaría que me propusieras  otra traducción,  teniendo en cuenta  que, mi deseo es acentuar mi desilusión frente a un fracaso sentimental “un amigo que por ejemplo resulta ser un traidor…

 Gracias

Oleandre.


----------



## galizano

"Force m'est obligé" et" je dois admettre "ont la même signification et force d'après toi ? 
Alors, si oui, oleandre a eu tort de remiser ses pincettes.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Como ya dije en el post 7 esta locución verbal impersonal francesa (il est nécessaire de) tiene su equivalente *exacto* en español: *forzoso es + inf.*
Su empleo es frecuente.
Es de notar que esta forma no admite el uso del pronombre. En tu caso podrás decir: *forzoso es constatar que anduve equivocado...*
Un saludo


----------



## oleandre

Así me gusta,  pues me has convencido, muchísimas gracias  GURB y por supuesto muy agradecido reciproco a tu saludo.

Oleandre


----------



## esteban

Hola oleandre:

Sin ánimo de menospreciar el aporte de GURB, personalmente trataría de despegarme un poco de la traducción literal de este giro típicamente francés porque no suena muy natural que digamos en español. En este caso, difícilmente se podría hablar de correspondencia exacta. Es como si tratara de imponer "dent d'ail" en francés cuando todos sabemos que "diente de ajo" en español se traduce por "gousse d'ail". O que yo dijera "Mieux vaut avoir un oiseau dans la main, plutôt que cent au-dessus de sa tête" en lugar de "un tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras". Ciertamente, esta traducción no es una correspondencia exacta de "más vale pájaro en mano que cien(to) volando", pero es la expresión _equivalente_ en francés. Asimismo, podría caer en la tentación de emplear "convivial" en español o "laboral" en francés, puesto que lo he oído o leído por ahí. El problema es que "convivial" es galicismo y "laboral" es un hispanismo. En resumidas cuentas, existen varias opciones para traducir "force est de constater", como "tengo que admitir/reconocer", "hay que reconocer/admitir", "no queda más que reconocer", "no queda sino reconocer", etc., todas ellas completamente válidas. Así que en tu lugar, me decantaría por una de éstas.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## GURB

Hola


> personalmente trataría de despegarme un poco de la traducción literal de  este giro típicamente francés porque no suena muy natural que digamos  en español


¿Un giro típicamente francés? Mira unos empleos de esta forma por autores de todas las épocas y países y tan poco sospechosos de usar galicismos como pueden serlo Calderón de la Barca, Mesonero Romanos, Pereda o Galdós...
El primero de Calderón, Eco y Narciso.


> Mas si es deidad lisonjera
> para remediar mi mal,
> forzoso es ser liberal.


El segundo de Mesonero Romanos, Memorias de un setentón.


> forzoso es reconocer que, aparte del pecado original de su procedencia, no eran  otra cosa que el desenvolvimiento lógico del programa liberal iniciado  por Napoleón


Un tercero de B. Pérez Galdós, Theros.


> He aquí un punto difícil de aclarar, mayormente cuando mi cabeza, forzoso es declararlo, no gozaba del beneficio de una perspicacia completa.


Un cuarto, más reciente del colombiano Henrique de la Vega, Así sufrieron.


> Para no citar sino un ejemplo, forzoso es admitir que la importancia que tienen en su obra las enfermedades del corazón


y por fin en la prensa argentina:


> Es forzoso constatar que el documento fue montado electrónicamente. Es una falsificación de mi firma", afirmó.    _(Clarin, 2005-09-12)_


Te recuerdo que se trata de traducir _force est de_ y no_ je dois, il faut, il est nécessaire etc..._El español dispone de *forzoso es* (o *es forzoso*+ inf.) que no es ningún galicismo como lo demuestran los ejemplos citados más arriba; entonces a imitación de unos autores que son autoridad en el uso del castellano usa esta expresión sin problemas para traducir *force est de*.


----------



## esteban

Hola GURB:

No dudo que algunos lo hayan empleado alguna vez. Sin embargo, me parece cuando menos poco corriente en español. "Force est de reconnaître/constater" se ve por doquier, ya sea en la prensa, ensayos, novelas, etc. "Forzoso es constatar" figura en cambio en textos más bien sofisticados, no es el típico giro que te sale espontáneamente. Por lo tanto, a mi juicio, no son equivalentes en cuanto a frecuencia de uso. Sigo pensando que viene del francés, lo cual no es pecado en sí, pero me cuesta recomendar la traducción literal a un francófono porque, al emplearla, lo más seguro es que dejaría a un interlocutor hispanohablante algo perplejo. Sólo te puedo expresar mi propio sentir, puede que haya diferencias de un país a otro. No sé qué opinan los demás al respecto... 


Saludos
esteban


----------



## pedromarks

Sugiero:

*- es harto evidente* 
*- es harto evidente* que (+ indicativo)

(constat : évidence, force : emphàse)


----------

